# 65G Viv - San Cristobal



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is my 65G viv, with soon to be inhabitants, 4 subadult Oophaga pumilio "San Cristobal," who are currently in quarantine.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful viv . Fatten those guys up !


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, they're working on it. I've been watching them hunt springtails night and day, but not so much the D. melanogasters I put in there. I'll definitely keep monitoring them though.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

The viv looks great! Extending the background to the sides was good idea. I wish I would have done that... I love the water area too!

What kind of lighting do you have over it?


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, beautiful! The lighting is perfect, the hardscaping is amazing, and the planting is breathtaking. Job well done


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a 36" 78W T5HO light fixture hanging about 6" above the tank. The water feature is actually connected to a waterfall that you can't really see in the picture. I'll have to figure out how to capture that aspect well enough on camera.


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Amazing tank!


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

outrageouslyfabulous said:


> Oh, they're working on it. I've been watching them hunt springtails night and day, but not so much the D. melanogasters I put in there. I'll definitely keep monitoring them though.



Try Hydei Fruits, they may be flightless but man can they jump! they remind me of fleas compared to melanogasters lol maybe it would spark the hunt out of them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

Wusserton said:


> Try Hydei Fruits, they may be flightless but man can they jump! they remind me of fleas compared to melanogasters lol maybe it would spark the hunt out of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



These guys are tiny, so I'm not sure if they'll go for the hydei. Sometimes even the melanogasters look big compared to these frogs. I'm looking to get some golden and gliding melanogasters to try out. Does any know a good seller of these types of melanogasters?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

In my experience pums so tiny do not eat hydei. Please try stunted melanos and especially tons of springtail. They look froglet not subadults, as you wrote above.
The tank is absolutely amazing!


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> In my experience pums so tiny do not eat hydei. Please try stunted melanos and especially tons of springtail. They look froglet not subadults, as you wrote above.
> The tank is absolutely amazing!


How old do the froglets above look like to you? Three of the frogs I received are similar in size, while the fourth is actually a bit smaller. I was told that these frogs are 5-6 months. At what age do most pumilio species begin eating melanogaster flies? Or do they always or mostly prefer springtails? If they keep going only for the springs, how would I supplement Ca and other vitamins? I can't add a clay substrate to the tank at this point. And, if its not obvious, these are my first pums.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are froglets not subadults, that's for sure. I start from the premise that a serious seller does not sell pums before 3-4 months of age, so I am inclined to give them 3-4 months and that your seller is a serious breeder. They eat melanos as soon as the flies are of the size to get into their mouth. 
The froglets of pums are very delicate and small, as you have seen, and it is difficult to monitor them in a large viv. So it is always good to have tons of springtails in the tank. 
As for clay substrate, here can answer better some American breeder because in Europe most of us do not use this stuff. I think it is a good thing, however.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with Rigel, those frogs do not look like subadults to me. Its impossible to know their exact age but they appear to be juvies. These guys will probably rely on springtails for the majority of their diet for a few more months. You can't really dust springtails, but I would do so with stunted melanogaster to get them started on the right track. They may not take them immediately, but its always good to give them the option. Gliders shouldn't be necessary, but I certainly wouldn't stop you from buying them. I have always believed that the wider array of food items you can give, the better. Just remember that gliders are a bit harder to work with as their wings are semi functional.

The tank is a beauty! Very nice job, I think the pums will do excellent in there once they grow out a bit more. 

John


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Since these guys will probably be relying on springs for a while longer, how might I supplement vitamins and calcium? I wouldn't want them to have any sort of deficiency.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

The best you can do is try to offer stunted melanos that are dusted with supplements. If they take them, great! If they don't, they will still be fine 

John


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

So the frogs are doing well and are looking a little chubbier. Happily chomping down on springs for now (and hopefully some flies while I'm not looking). They're pretty photogenic, if you ask me.

I've been practicing my macro photography (Nikon D3100 + Nikon 85mm) and what I've learned is doing it handheld is pretty tough. Gotta take a lot of shots. And I've been too lazy to add extra light, so my shutter speed is slow, contributing to the need for real steady hands and a few extra shots. Even tried a bit of focus stacking for a few of these images, but rarely do I get the nice, uber in focus shot I want, so trying to stack with a bunch of blurry images has been pretty disappointing. I'd like to extend the range of focus though, like actually get the entire frog's body in focus, so I'll keep trying with the focus stacking. I went ahead and cropped these photos and put a little watermark to make them my own. I think they turned out okay.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

In my opinion your Cristobal are looking a lot better on the last pictures than they did before. So keep up the good work! 


Nice tank btw.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Bernnd. How did you fed them if in so few days they have become so large: yeast?


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

bernddd said:


> In my opinion your Cristobal are looking a lot better on the last pictures than they did before. So keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> Nice tank btw.





rigel10 said:


> I agree with Bernnd. How did you fed them if in so few days they have become so large: yeast?


Yeah, they got quite a bit fatter in only a week. I guess I have a lot of springs and isos in my quarantine tank, or maybe they really are feasting on the flies that I've been supplying pretty much every day (even though I see a bunch still crawling around). In any case, fat frog are happy frogs!


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be getting some golden flightless and golden stunted wing _D. melanogaster_ in today. Hopefully the froglets will dig 'em. Tomorrow, I'm expecting some wild type cherry shrimp (_Neocaridina heteropoda_) that I'll be adding to the water feature of the viv.

Got some new pics. I can't stop photographing these guy!


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Great pics man and beautiful color on those frogs. Did you enhance the color? What are you using as far as supplements or can you not really supplement yet since they're only eating springtails?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

They are very nice looking frogs! Great photography as well!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice frog shots, they are super cute!


----------

